# any alaska pickers???



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

for as great as the morel picking can be in alaska this sure is a quiet message board. anyone picking this summer?


----------



## haydengaryphillip (Jun 5, 2014)

dont find any here


----------



## rodneyp64 (Mar 16, 2013)

Ks morel hunter and I picked 52 lbs se of Fairbanks on 7-10-14. although technically classified as fire morels these morels were almost identical to Kansas morels with the addition of a little soot. Flavor and texture identical if not better. Fresh morels in July are awful hard to beat.


----------



## [email protected]_com (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi 
I live in Manley Hot Springs, Alaska. This is 80 off the Dalton going to Minto. Has any one seen any Morels as of yet in this area? This is April 28, 2015


----------



## tom907 (May 18, 2015)

k..2015 will it be in Soldotna?


----------



## alaskaorganics (Jul 5, 2016)

I live north of Fairbanks, just out past Fox. I have not found any Morels as of yet, however my neighbors have. Where exactly is still not known. Within 50 miles drive and 7 miles walk in! So I am told.
Today 07-04-2016 we are heading up to the Aggie creek fire (2015) to try to finde some yum yumms!
I will let you all know how it goes...
p.s. there were mushroom sellers around a few weeks ago, but small time individuals only.


----------



## garynftmyers (Mar 16, 2017)

Looking for new supplier this yr for my market 317-364-6366 Pls only Alaska or NWT OR USA morels only.My supplier passed away looking for new connection Honesty A must


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Garynftmyers, I am an Alaskan picker and will be up again this summer. I've got your number and will be giving you a call.


----------



## morchellica2.0 (Mar 31, 2017)

alaskaorganics said:


> I live north of Fairbanks, just out past Fox. I have not found any Morels as of yet, however my neighbors have. Where exactly is still not known. Within 50 miles drive and 7 miles walk in! So I am told.
> Today 07-04-2016 we are heading up to the Aggie creek fire (2015) to try to finde some yum yumms!
> I will let you all know how it goes...
> p.s. there were mushroom sellers around a few weeks ago, but small time individuals only.


did you do any good this last summer? 2016 didn't really give us any pickable burns


----------



## Mushroompickers (May 25, 2019)

hello my name is Kristy we have fresh morals and some drying location Alaska will be going out this Saturday tomorrow 5/25/19 if interested please shoot me an email at [email protected]


----------



## Mathew S. (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi, new AK picker here. 
Last year I did good right off the turnagain highway before girdwood. I went out today around 930AM to one of my spots and I only found a few falsies. Anyone else out there looking?


----------

